# guys need help with chevy 3500 dump asap before i look at truck



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

looking to buy this chevy 3500 dump truck its year is 2000. its a dual wheel dump but not 4x4. would i be able to use it to plow snow? or am i gonna have a problem not being able to push it bc it is 4 by 4. need some replies asap if possible thanks guys


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

You could spend all day reading threads on this if you were to search. Weight is the key and a good set of snow tires


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

UniqueTouch;2076019 said:


> looking to buy this chevy 3500 dump truck its year is 2000. its a dual wheel dump but not 4x4. would i be able to use it to plow snow? or am i gonna have a problem not being able to push it bc it is 4 by 4. need some replies asap if possible thanks guys


I would not say you will not be able to push, but you might run into problems in a deep snow event.

I have plowed in 2wd for years will all of my trucks. It all comes down to proper event/ lot management, good tall skinny tires and correct weight. If you can put enough weight in the bed to get the tires to grab, you should never need 4wd in a typical snow event.

I can only recall a few times that I have ever had to use 4wd exception of blizzard or quick heavy dumps like thunder snow. Those times, 4wd can be necessary.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

*need advice on dump that isnt 4x4*

can i still plow with a 3500 chevy dump truck diesel motor even if it isnt 4 wheel drive


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

UniqueTouch;2076026 said:


> can i still plow with a 3500 chevy dump truck diesel motor even if it isnt 4 wheel drive


Yes you can.Good tires,a set of chains on hand for just in case,lots of weight in back,a tow strap for when you get stuck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes. Add weight in the back.and you'll be fine.
We typically added 1.5_2.0 yards of river rock in them.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you guys its a chevy 3500 4 cyclinder 6.5 diesel anyone have anything like that


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Never heard of a Chevy 4 cylinder diesel. 

You sure won't be pushing much with that.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

UniqueTouch;2076043 said:


> Thank you guys its a chevy 3500 4 cyclinder 6.5 diesel anyone have anything like that


GM 6.5 is a 8cly diesel. Not the most popular but okay if you buy it right. Don't pay like it's a duramax.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Okay thanks he must have wrote wrong info on it, its white new paint whole truck new apolstry , new front end and brake lines, 116,000k 6.5 diesel wants $8000bo


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

UniqueTouch;2076077 said:


> Okay thanks he must have wrote wrong info on it, its white new paint whole truck new apolstry , new front end and brake lines, 116,000k 6.5 diesel wants $8000bo


I think 8K is to much, Make sure it's not full of glass under that new paint. That glass will start bleeding though within 2 years. You have no plow yet and it's still 2wd need it or not. What condition is the dump bed in? Auto or stick?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

UniqueTouch;2076077 said:


> Okay thanks he must have wrote wrong info on it, its white new paint whole truck new apolstry , new front end and brake lines, 116,000k 6.5 diesel wants $8000bo


Go to this site www.Auctionsinternational.com Newfane CSD #6770 lot # 0001. This truck needs minor reconditioning has the Powerstroke instead of the 6.5 and is 4x4 only has 32k miles and is set up with the plow.

I don't like older trucks that had new paint you can't see what your really buying. You need to keep looking or if you got your heart set on it offer him 6k and stick to it. I would not give him that.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I had a K3500, same year and motor truck but a 4x4.

They are great work horses. They are by no means a powerhouse. 7psi of boost from the turbo... They are slow and steady and if treated right, can make you a lot of money. The fuel savings was very noticeable when plowing along side of my similar equipped duramaxs. 6.5L sip fuel.

Main thing to look at is the PMD (pump mounted driver) this is the biggest problem with these motors. It is the brains of your injection system telling the injectors when to fire. This little f*ing box gave 6.5L's a bad name as the PMD is mounted up in the engine bay and it sees to much heat where it is located. There are tons of re-locate kits that have a heat sink to dissipate heat available for these trucks. *THIS IS A MUST.* It needs to be moved away from the top of the motor to get air so it does not cook if it is not already relocated.

Also glow plugs are a key item. They are a cheap, like a couple of bucks. They don't like to start well with out them. If your plugs are bad, the truck will be a plug queen requiring you to have it plugged in all the time. They are very simple to change all except the last one on the passenger side. It is behind the exhaust and is a real b*itch. My theory was always that 7 is good enough.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I am just going to throw you a bit of advice. To me it doesn't sound like you have really looked into this enough to be buying a truck. Do your research and decide what you want, whether it be gas diesel 4x4 or whatever. Then research the motors within your budget, and look for that truck. 
Can you plow without 4x4 yes. 
But it depends if your plowing flat lots or driveways or roads. Will it have a spreader in the back to help with weight etc.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

UniqueTouch;2076077 said:


> Okay thanks he must have wrote wrong info on it, its white new paint whole truck new apolstry , new front end and brake lines, 116,000k 6.5 diesel wants $8000bo


I'm going out on a limb, but if you don't know that a 6.5 is a V8 you probably shouldn't be buying trucks.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;2076111 said:


> I'm going out on a limb, but if you don't know that a 6.5 is a V8 you probably shouldn't be buying trucks.


Yep. This. You're gonna get hosed bad.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd start by looking for the other half of the engine.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sawboy;2076121 said:


> I'd start by looking for the other half of the engine.


BahahahaHaha


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Its what he put on craigslist.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

UniqueTouch;2076124 said:


> Its what he put on craigslist.


That wasn't my point.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

UniqueTouch;2076124 said:


> Its what he put on craigslist.


Oh, well that's different! I haven't put it on Craigslist yet, but I have an F350 DRW dump, 4x4, with a 12.9L, 16 cylinder diesel with the twin turbo. Even as big as it is, it still gets 35mpg in the city. It has an expandable Meyersten V plow. Goes from 8' to 14' straight, and is 11'14" in scoop. Bluetooth / synaptic controller.

I'll sell it for just 5 grand as I need room in my driveway. Cash only.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

UniqueTouch;2076046 said:


> Thank you guys i appreciate it, its a chevy 3500 4 cylinder 6.5 l have any thoughts


Since when did they start putting locomotive engines in dump trucks ?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

UniqueTouch;2076124 said:


> Its what he put on craigslist.


I've been checking your various threads and notice a common theme in them all. You're relying 100% on what the salesman/seller/ad says to get your information about the truck. It's up to you to know the real facts on the vehicles before you buy one if you don't want to essentially be throwing money at something you don't have a clue what it is. A little research and back ground info on the type of trucks you're looking for goes a long way. Once you get a basic knowledge built it's pretty easy after that to retain new info or notice things that aren't right when it comes to the basic details of a truck. Instead of flipping through a truck/equipment magazine looking at all the different for sale ads and going by what the picture says and the brief description as 100% truth you'll be flipping through them finding wrong info in the ads, pictures that don't match the ad, and other details that clearly aren't right and don't take you more then 1-2 seconds to notice. It pays off when it's your money and you want to know what you're buying.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I've seen guys doing it. If you have some experiance plowing. you should be fine.


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

We have no issues plowing with our 2wd dump, although we keep 2 tons salt in it. I wouldn't put a newbie operator in that truck tho. You have to know the trucks limits when not loaded with salt.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

You should be ok with lots of weight & a seasoned driver.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

New thread, Mooks snow plowing and removal skill training.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, I merged the three threads and cleaned up the unnecessary and duplicate posts...let's get back on point now 

thanks :waving:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mike, you got a camera on me??? :realmad:

Every time I type up a rant, the thread gets closed before I can hit send and the screen tells me that I do not have permission to access this thread.

Thanks for the clean up though. Helps me attempt to keep my thoughts straight...:laughing:


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Philbilly2;2076881 said:


> Mike, you got a camera on me??? :realmad:
> 
> Every time I type up a rant, the thread gets closed before I can hit send and the screen tells me that I do not have permission to access this thread.
> 
> Thanks for the clean up though. Helps me attempt to keep my thoughts straight...:laughing:


:laughing: :laughing: nope, not a camera, just a buzzer that goes off whenever you post a rant 

and yes, I am joking around with him Thumbs Up


----------

